# Please help newbie!



## imscrappymom (May 15, 2018)

I screwed up. I have been logged into the forum as a guest. I just decided to pay/join because I thought it was the right thing to do I wanted to change my username so I signed up with a different name, but I had to use a different email address. 

What i would like to do is to combine the two accounts and have my posts all be under the same person/account. I wold prefer to use the new username and the old email address. And can 

*Can I do all of this? If so, how? If not, what do you suggest?*

*Also,* how does one delete a thread? I see how to edit, but not delete.

THANKS!!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2018)

At the top of the page is a link titled "BBS Help." On that page are plenty of helpful things you can check out.  If all else fails, send a message to the Admins and tell them what's going on.  They can do anything you need.  You can do it from that page. Here's a link: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bulletin-board-help.248812/

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2018)

Hi!

I believe we answered your email about this, please let me know if you have any issues!


as for the 2nd issue, threads cant be deleted...only edited within the first 48 hours.


----------

